# Echo Plus - ?



## 1991diag (Jul 24, 2019)

I've heard and read about the new Novo Nordisk product pen - the Echo Plus which is the bluetooth enabled pen that can communicate with the Libre system. I wondered if anyone has any idea of the release of this and whether it will be available to the UK. I read that it was due in early 2019 and that has now passed by. Oddly, NovoNordisk uk customer rep had no knowledge whatsoever of the product! I found that startling.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 24, 2019)

Sorry I cant help but I have not heard any mention of a new pen.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jul 24, 2019)

1991diag said:


> Oddly, NovoNordisk uk customer rep had no knowledge whatsoever of the product! I found that startling.



Someone reported that Abbott's people didn't know anything about Libre 2 even though it's printed on the box of new FreeStyle Libre Readers.

I presume they wait before telling their customer reps, maybe until they've announced a launch date or something. (Until then there's not much they can usefully say.)


----------



## Ljc (Jul 24, 2019)

I found this 
https://diatribe.org/novopen-6-and-novopen-echo-plus-connected-insulin-pens-launch-early-2019


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 24, 2019)

I've just had a google and read an article about it

It  stated it would be released in selected countries in early 2019 with an eventual launch in over 50 countries, also that a 2019 launch in the US may be possible

But there was no mention of when the 6 and Plus become available in the UK, it's not really needed in my opinion anyway as the LibreLink app etc you can add notes and insulin doses to as well that only takes seconds, and what if the Bluetooth breaks, your back to doing it manually again anyway
xx


----------



## Ljc (Jul 24, 2019)

Hello @1991diag welcome to the forum.  Thanks for the info


----------



## 1991diag (Jul 24, 2019)

The thing about the new Echo plus and integration with the Libre system is that Diabetes professionals will be able to see the insulin dosage you've given too


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jul 24, 2019)

1991diag said:


> The thing about the new Echo plus and integration with the Libre system is that Diabetes professionals will be able to see the insulin dosage you've given too



Also, the less effort it is for me, the more likely it is to actually happen (and for the correct figures and times to be entered).


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 25, 2019)

1991diag said:


> The thing about the new Echo plus and integration with the Libre system is that Diabetes professionals will be able to see the insulin dosage you've given too


they already can if you log it in your Libre and share the data as you should, it takes  seconds, or record it on paper, if anything went wrong with the Bluetooth there would be uproar because it wasn't working and the user would have to return to manually recording again


----------



## 1991diag (Jul 25, 2019)

Absolutely and yes I share my data directly with my clinical professionals but I'm tired of fussing around (since 1991). The less fuss for me the better and having insulin data auto added is a step closer to perfect for me.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 25, 2019)

I know I am not an Insulin user but I have reservations about devices that relies on Bluetooth.


----------



## 1991diag (Jul 25, 2019)

I would still have control of dosage but what I use will be recorded. I wouldn't be entirely comfortable at the moment in relying on bluetooth to do the dosage as well.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 25, 2019)

Good morning @1991diag 

If you are swiping your Libre with you phone you can add notes to it such as the insulin dosage.
That doesn’t rely on Bluetooth it is just Near Field Communication (NFC). I did have to buy a new phone to get one with this on, but most modern ones have this.

Your data can be shared with your HCP via the Librelink or other packages.  This would include the notes that you have added about doses.


----------



## 1991diag (Jul 25, 2019)

Yep I use NFC with my Libre


----------

